# Power conditioners?



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations? I can get a Nady PCR-810 for about $90 + tax & shipping. Would a Furman PL-8 be a better option?

Thanks...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I use the Furman RP8L. It has 2 rack light on it, and thats convienient. Of course, these cheaper conditioners wont do voltage regulation, so if you ever plan on doing a tour, get a better one that does the regulation. Those start around $500, and go up depending on what your needs are..............


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm just looking for something to clean up the AC at home. I'm sick of the line noise from appliances & whatnot. I may order the Nady if it'll serve the purpose.

Thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a ROLLS RPL108 with 1800 watts max and rack lighting. Works great and was very reasonable. I have had it for several years.


----------

